# Netzwerk User vom Admin Rechner beobachten



## smart580 (3. Juni 2006)

Erstmal Hallo an alle.  
Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem man über ein LAN vom Admin Rechner die User echtzeit beobachten kann. Also dass man quasi den Desktop von der kompletten Workgroup auf dem Admin Rechner hat. Am besten natürlich Freeware! 
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?!


----------



## NomadSoul (3. Juni 2006)

Versuch mal VNC. Da kannst Du allerdings nur einzelne instanzen Beobachten. Wieviel Speed hat den das NW? Wenn Du viele Clients hast dürfte das NW ziemlich in die Knie gehen. Dazu kommt die Datenschutzrechtliche  Seite.. also nicht ganz legal was du da tust.
Aber mal was anderes bist du Uwinist?


----------



## smart580 (3. Juni 2006)

Ist'n 100er Netz mit 4 Clients plus Admin Rechner und 5er Hub.
Legal ist das schon. Auch jetzt schon gibt es die Möglichkeit, Daten aus dem Prgramm, um das es geht, auf dem Adminrechner zu sehen, zu beobachten und zu bearbeiten.
P.S. Sry, aber wer oder was ist Uwinist


----------



## NomadSoul (3. Juni 2006)

Der Punkt ist das du den Desktop in seiner gesammtheit sehen möchtest!
Versuchs mit VNC und Splitscreen könnte gehen.


----------

